# bear traps



## infidel (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone here still use bear style traps to hunt with, what kind of set up do you use to attract the game?


----------



## opsec (Nov 23, 2008)

Traps are sized and sets built for each specific species being trapped. You are refering to steel jaw traps. Yes, trappers still use them. Personally, I prefer the conibear traps. For all things trapping related, see Buckshots Camp. Buckshot Hemmings has been trapping his whole life (I think). He is so good that he could probably trap his own shadow. His instructional DVDs will teach you everything you need to know. He also sells kits designed specifically to produce food.


----------



## twoaday (Nov 24, 2008)

One way is to hang meat over the trap then the animal jumps up at it and steps in the trap


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I tend to prefer the 'neckbbreaker' style of trap that you place over the den/hole as opposed to the jaws-of-dismemberment type hidden on the ground.

just because I eat meat doesn't mean I want an animal to suffer any more than it has to


----------



## bonanacrom (Dec 1, 2008)

A trapping book will help in learning how to set traps.


----------

